# How did she get that old?



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

It was a late utah elk hunt and it was -20. We were tent camping with nothing but sleeping bags. My six year old daughter was with me because her mother had to work the day after Christmas. It was going to be a disaster! It was not and she proved to be an asset in camp, gathering wood and later skinning elk and later shooting her own elk. She has the lucky charm at drawing tags too. Soon she will be off to college and working to be a doctor. She intimidates most boys because she has more guns than they have seen and handles a skinning knife like a surgeon. How did she get that old?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You sir are literally one of my biggest parenting inspirations. I have enjoyed your posts over the years more than you can know, and if I can be half as successful in raising my daughter and son as you have been I'll be thrilled.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Thank you sir! The school/senior pictures were taken the day I went in the hospital for my stroke. I had no idea she was going to use her guns in the pictures. I hesitated to post them here because what school might say or so forth. But she said, if a school don’t want me, then I don’t want them. I am so proud of who she is. It matters not who she becomes. All I remember is her six years old dragging half a tree to the firewood pile!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I agree with Johnny! Thats awesome, WELL DONE!! Your post mad me grin!!

I'm taking my 12 year old daughter out tomorrow for the last chance on her late season cow elk hunt. Your post here just kicked my excitement up a bit more. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Awesome stuff! I’ve always look forward to your posts and stories, knowing that family is a top priority for you. 

Congrats on being a great father!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Awesome post! 


Why is it that it seems like you were a kid, and then, you wake up one morning and your world, and perception have totally changed? Your now "Grandpa" not the kid trying to hit a home run, or stealing second base. 


I've learned to love and cherish every moment I have with my Kids, and Grandkids now. Man, life is short!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go tracker!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I hope my daughter turns out that well.


----------



## Moose_2020 (Jun 26, 2020)

Great photos! Time well spent!


----------

